# Cursor image



## iamian36 (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm noticing the cursor image changes from arrow to square with red x when mouse is not over a hyperlink. Why? Can I change it in the settings somewhere?

TIA


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 20, 2022)

not sure what you mean. screenshot?


----------



## iamian36 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## dreamtime (Jan 20, 2022)

this is really strange, on my end everything is working normally. Probably an issue with your OS or browser.

By the way, your email inbox is full. For months we have been getting this notice from our mail server:

_The recipient's mailbox is full and can't accept messages now. Please try resending your message later, or contact the recipient directly._​
May want to clean up your email folders.


----------



## iamian36 (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm on Chrome with crxMouse Top Gestures extension that can modify the cursor image but I have it off and this is the only site that's doing it. And that image isn't even available from the extension option 


dreamtime said:


> By the way, your email inbox is full. For months we have been getting this notice from our mail server:
> 
> _The recipient's mailbox is full and can't accept messages now. Please try resending your message later, or contact the recipient directly._​
> May want to clean up your email folders.


Updated to a different email.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 20, 2022)

does this only happen in posts, or also say, in the top navigation area?

first thing you need to do to make sure it's not your browser:

- open a new guest window in chrome, or, better, a different browser, and see whether the problem persists
- clear cache and cookies, if not

Make sure to have an up-to-date version of chrome.


----------



## iamian36 (Jan 20, 2022)

Doesn't happen in Home page, Support Us page, and Rules page but everywhere else, apparently.
Only happens in Chrome, even after clearing cache, even before logging in. Doesn't happen in incognito though!
Okay, deleting the extension and reinstalling it resolved the issue. Thank you.


----------

